# XFS format and mount options.....

## FizzyWidget

Can someone suggest what commands would best optimise a raid1 array used to store music videos and photos, i know there are a few options but im not that clued up on them

----------

## dreadlorde

noatime? Big block size? Etc cetera.

----------

## FizzyWidget

i know the noatime option but im not sure on the block size and such i have seen 64K put and 512meg

xfs defaults,noatime,logbufs=8 0 1 - does that look sensible? other places i have looked say to just use default as an option

defaults,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 1 is another

mkfs.xfs -l internal,size=128m -d agcount=8 /dev/md0

mount -t xfs /dev/md0 /mnt/store -o noatime,nodiratime,nobarrier,logbufs=8

----------

